# Demolition of tennis court



## demoguymiami (Mar 14, 2013)

Gentlemen I'm new to the site and hoping I can get some advice, I'm going to be demolishing a tennis court. It's 5"thick concrete 120' long by 60' wide. I'm planning on doing this with bobcat and jackhammer attachment. Loading on 20ton dump trucks. I figured about 134cy of lose concrete. 

Now here is my question, at 134cy of lose concrete how many 20ton dump trucks will I need. Also how long do on average would the breaking and removal of the entire court take. I can work from 8am to to 730pm 1hr break and 30min break. Could it be done in a day with skilled operator and trucks ready to go??

Thank you!


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

I could do it in about 6 hours by myself.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

You talking a 90# hammer?:laughing:

WTF, that would be one bad arse MOFO that could run a 90# hammer for that long....:whistling:thumbsup:

Last concrete tennis court I saw was chock full of steel.

Do yourself a favor & get an excavator with a thumb.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

rex said:


> I could do it in about 6 hours by myself.


Probably use a tack hammer also....:no::laughing::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Concrete is 2 tons per yard. I get 111 yards = 222 tons. How many trucks will you have? Are they limited by weight or volume? And how far away is the concrete recycle yard? I would probably break it up the first day, haul away the second day. If the dump truck is waiting as you're trying to cut up steel it will get expensive.


----------



## demoguymiami (Mar 14, 2013)

KennMacMoragh said:


> Concrete is 2 tons per yard. I get 111 yards = 222 tons. How many trucks will you have? Are they limited by weight or volume? And how far away is the concrete recycle yard? I would probably break it up the first day, haul away the second day. If the dump truck is waiting as you're trying to cut up steel it will get expensive.


I planning on cutting the rebar with a cutting edge saw as the rebar is exposed and the jack hammering is happening.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

demoguymiami said:


> Gentlemen I'm new to the site and hoping I can get some advice, I'm going to be demolishing a tennis court. It's 5"thick concrete 120' long by 60' wide. I'm planning on doing this with bobcat and jackhammer attachment. Loading on 20ton dump trucks. I figured about 134cy of lose concrete.
> 
> Now here is my question, at 134cy of lose concrete how many 20ton dump trucks will I need. Also how long do on average would the breaking and removal of the entire court take. I can work from 8am to to 730pm 1hr break and 30min break. Could it be done in a day with skilled operator and trucks ready to go??
> 
> Thank you!


If you can't do it in a day something is wrong.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

demoguymiami said:


> I planning on cutting the rebar with a cutting edge saw as the rebar is exposed and the jack hammering is happening.


Sounds good, you'll have to time it right so you can break it up as fast as the trucks can haul it away. Will you have a loader there at the same time you are hammering? If you haven't demolitioned that kind of slab before then I would make it a two day job. Getting it done in a day won't save you money if the dump truck driver is twiddling his thumbs waiting for you. If this was your second tennis court tearing up and you knew how to time everything then I would say go for it in a day.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Rule to live by: when you haven't done it before, take the amount of time you think it should take and double it. 

Are you doing any dirt work? That's going to be a pretty big hole and if you're using a Bobcat the machine will already be there.


----------



## demoguymiami (Mar 14, 2013)

KennMacMoragh said:


> Concrete is 2 tons per yard. I get 111 yards = 222 tons. How many trucks will you have? Are they limited by weight or volume? And how far away is the concrete recycle yard? I would probably break it up the first day, haul away the second day. If the dump truck is waiting as you're trying to cut up steel it will get expensive.


What you guys think about using Dexpan the day before to break it all up?? I have a lot of bags a buddy gave me not too long ago and I figure why not give it some use instead of renting the breaker for the bobcat. I got 2 days to break up the concrete and have it hauled off.


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

You are forgetting to figure in swell for this material. Your figure is what would be considered "bank" yards. You will not be able to place this concrete in a dump truck in a way that would avoid having air space. 

I do not know what saw cutting runs per lf in your area. It may make more sense to saw cut this into sizes that can be picked up with forks on your skid steer. It will be cleaner, and quicker pickup/load out for you.


----------



## demoguymiami (Mar 14, 2013)

JDavis21835 said:


> You are forgetting to figure in swell for this material. Your figure is what would be considered "bank" yards. You will not be able to place this concrete in a dump truck in a way that would avoid having air space.
> 
> I do not know what saw cutting runs per lf in your area. It may make more sense to saw cut this into sizes that can be picked up with forks on your skid steer. It will be cleaner, and quicker pickup/load out for you.


I calculated the saw cutting and it was just too expensive vs making holes for dexpan and giving it a day to break up. Also I heard that adding 2% for swell factor would be ok in this. Any thoughts??


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

demoguymiami said:


> I calculated the saw cutting and it was just too expensive vs making holes for dexpan and giving it a day to break up. Also I heard that adding 2% for swell factor would be ok in this. Any thoughts??


2%? Really? 5 days.

I'm being sarcastic. 2% is impossible.


----------



## demoguymiami (Mar 14, 2013)

CarpenterSFO said:


> 2%? Really? 5 days.
> 
> I'm being sarcastic. 2% is impossible.


My bad I meant x2. But that seems a lot. What would u think the swell could be?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I come up with 18 truck loads, maybe 15 if you can get it busted up pretty small. 

Let me know how that Dexpan works on the slab. I've never used it before but have a project that might want to try it out on.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

tgeb said:


> I come up with 18 truck loads, maybe 15 if you can get it busted up pretty small.
> 
> Let me know how that Dexpan works on the slab. I've never used it before but have a project that might want to try it out on.


1 truck every 1/2 hour. Broken up, rebar cut, loaded in the truck, new truck waiting for the next load. Pretty darn efficient, I think. What does it cost you to plan 2 days? One day to break it up, one day to load, for example.


----------



## demoguymiami (Mar 14, 2013)

So here's how it all turned out. Rented a t190 bobcat for three days with hammer. One day too ok to break all up. Two days to load because mid way thru the first day the alternator gave out.Used three 20ton trucks total 15 loads. Going to a lake @ 100 per load =1500. bobcat 250 per day and 175 for hammer per day =425x3 days=1275 fence was removed by me and helper at 9 per hour I gave him a 100 in total for one days work. I operated bobcat. Total cost 2875 I came in and won at 5500 plus 350 I got for the fence material at the recycler center. Alternator was covered by rental company. Since the machine had the battery light on since before I got it.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

They charged you extra day rental even though it was their equipment that was faulty?


----------



## demoguymiami (Mar 14, 2013)

Splinter said:


> They charged you extra day rental even though it was their equipment that was faulty?


Yes, I was able to work that day, just not the whole day from 9 to 5 so I must have gotten started like at 12.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

demoguymiami said:


> So here's how it all turned out. Rented a t190 bobcat for three days with hammer. One day too ok to break all up. Two days to load because mid way thru the first day the alternator gave out.Used three 20ton trucks total 15 loads. Going to a lake @ 100 per load =1500. bobcat 250 per day and 175 for hammer per day =425x3 days=1275 fence was removed by me and helper at 9 per hour I gave him a 100 in total for one days work. I operated bobcat. Total cost 2875 I came in and won at 5500 plus 350 I got for the fence material at the recycler center. Alternator was covered by rental company. Since the machine had the battery light on since before I got it.


I'm glad it worked out - you got it one and you made a few bucks:thumbsup:. Was there any rebar in the thing?


----------

